# [SOLVED] Firewall exceptions - greyed out



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

I can turn my firewall on and off, but for some reason, on this brand new server 2003 installation, I can't modify anything in the exceptions list. I'm logged on as the domain administrator. I verified and confirmed that the domain admin is indeed in the local administrators group. So what the hell? I've checked the group policy (Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > Network > Network Connections > Windows Firewall > both standard AND Domain Profile) and everything is set to Not Configured.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Firewall exceptions - greyed out*

Hi altjx,

Please go back again to gpedit.msc, and go through the same process. You have mentioned that it's already set to 'Not Configured', please double click on the Firewall settings, all of them if you wish, then choose 'Disable', click 'OK', then go back again and reset it back to 'Not Configured'. Now, check your Firewall options from Control Panel.

Please let us know.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

2xg said:


> Hi altjx,
> 
> Please go back again to gpedit.msc, and go through the same process. You have mentioned that it's already set to 'Not Configured', please double click on the Firewall settings, all of them if you wish, then choose ' Disable', click 'OK', then go back again and reset it back to 'Not Configured'. Now, check your Firewall options from Control Panel.
> 
> Please let us know.


Thanks, I resolved this. It turns out that if there is an existing policy that defines port exceptions, it has to define everything including other exceptions as well. it basically manages the whole exceptions list.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Firewall exceptions - greyed out*

That's great news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Firewall exceptions - greyed out*



2xg said:


> That's great news. Thanks for the update.


No problem


----------

